# New Satellite?



## mountainDBS (Jul 31, 2009)

Anyone know if the new satellite is up and running. Im getting 3bars on my office dock station. I usually get 2 bars all day with a peak during the late afternoon to 3bars. I know the antennas that come with the dock are not the best, but it's pleasing to see a stronger signal. 


it's 9:08am my time


----------



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

mountainDBS said:


> Anyone know if the new satellite is up and running. Im getting 3bars on my office dock station. I usually get 2 bars all day with a peak during the late afternoon to 3bars. I know the antennas that come with the dock are not the best, but it's pleasing to see a stronger signal.
> 
> it's 9:08am my time


Surprised you didn't get an answer on this. Yes the sat is up and running.

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/SIRIUS-XM-Announces-SIRIUS-prnews-2135518166.html?x=0&.v=1


----------



## mountainDBS (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes thank you for the info -- i guess my antenna isnt that great -- but good to know. Thank You!


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

With the new satellite in service, I went from 1-2 bars of satellite signal strength with an indoor antenna meticulously placed in just the right spot in a window, to 2-3 bars with the antenna in the middle of the room nowhere near a window... evidently getting the signal as it passes through the roof and the ceiling of the house.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> With the new satellite in service, I went from 1-2 bars of satellite signal strength with an indoor antenna meticulously placed in just the right spot in a window, to 2-3 bars with the antenna in the middle of the room nowhere near a window... evidently getting the signal as it passes through the roof and the ceiling of the house.


This is awesome because I noticed several problems back at the first of the month where my signal would jump when entering downtown and I wondered if they were doing something weird to the local repeater. Turns out they were placing a new satellite into orbit. Now my question is does anyone know if this is transmitting on the A, B or C frequency block Sirius owns? If I remember correctly (aka if I am not off in never-never land) the overhead, non-geo satellites were on A and C with B being used by local repeaters. I wonder now if they are using one block of freq for non-geo, one for local repeaters and one for the new geo-sat.


----------



## mountainDBS (Jul 31, 2009)

ive got mine sitting on the ground outside my office door with the antenna facing NE. and im picking up 3 bars, but that varies on different days some days it's only 2 bars. but ive been lucky today it's been sitting at 3 bars all day. Hopefully it will continue


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

tvjay said:


> This is awesome because I noticed several problems back at the first of the month where my signal would jump when entering downtown and I wondered if they were doing something weird to the local repeater. Turns out they were placing a new satellite into orbit. Now my question is does anyone know if this is transmitting on the A, B or C frequency block Sirius owns? If I remember correctly (aka if I am not off in never-never land) the overhead, non-geo satellites were on A and C with B being used by local repeaters. I wonder now if they are using one block of freq for non-geo, one for local repeaters and one for the new geo-sat.


My guess is that they are using one of the two frequencies that was being used for the three satellites in the "figure 8" orbit, so now the three old satellites use only one of the frequencies with only one of those three satellites being "on" and broadcasting on that frequency at any time (as opposed to before when two where on and broadcasting on two different frequencies at any given time), and then the geostationary satellite will use another one of the three frequencies to broadcast 24/7 from it's stationary position above the equator, and the third frequency still used for terrestrial repeaters.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> My guess is that they are using one of the two frequencies that was being used for the three satellites in the "figure 8" orbit, so now the three old satellites use only one of the frequencies with only one of those three satellites being "on" and broadcasting on that frequency at any time (as opposed to before when two where on and broadcasting on two different frequencies at any given time), and then the geostationary satellite will use another one of the three frequencies to broadcast 24/7 from it's stationary position above the equator, and the third frequency still used for terrestrial repeaters.


That would make the most sense.


----------

